# Hamsters, What do you feed yours??



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

What reats do you give yours? What would you say is bad for them? (Acat) :lol2:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

I used to feed my little boy a varied diet, sometimes i'd give him corn flakes,coco pops and shreddies, rice crispies and sometimes ham, corn beef and bits of chicken and normal hamster food he lived for a bout 4 years bless him


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

my hammy loves anything really but i think her fav food is weetabix hehe she also has dried banana, dog biscuits, chicken, ham, cornflakes, the green 'peas' from guinea pig food, like i say anything really


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hard boiled eggs are a favourite, and cat biccies.
or a juicy wriggly mealworm alien


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

can they eat waxworms cos i have some of those...


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I gave my hamster a locust once to see what he'd do. He tore off the head, ate it, and left the rest. lol. 

I like to give the hamster some wee bits of fruit, but for the most part his favourite thing is wafer. Like the wafer ice cream cone. There is wafer on a hamster treat, called a seed sandwich or something, and he eats all the wafer and ignores the seed.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

*Bad for them: *​ 
Top foods to avoid are Onion and garlic - and foods containing them. 
Avoid 'junk' too...sweet biscuits cake chocolate etc.
Any sticky sharp or melting foods are not good as could all cause problems if 'pouched'. 

Common sense - if you're not sure then don't feed it. (and while giving extras is good for them...too much or too many new 'wet' food/s at once could upset their stomach and cause diarrhoea.) ​ 
*Some good ideas...*​ 
Dog and Cat biscuits, Dried mealworms (and live on occasion) Oats, Raisins, Sunflowers seeds, Monkey nuts, Pumpkin seeds, Hazelnuts, Cashew Nuts, Millet / millet sprays, carrot, cucumber, apple, pear, sweetcorn, peas, broccoli, cooked potatoes, fresh parsley, pasta, rice, porridge, bread /toast, cereals, Mild cheese, yogurt, crackers + rice cakes, Plain cooked chicken / eggs / White fish....I could go on and on.​ 
Most of my lot were NOT that keen on live mealworms...
but it was bloomin funny watching their reactions ! ​ 
:lol2:​


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

My Manny absolutely loves live meal worms! He only gets one every couple of weeks, but I think he'd happily munch them all day long if I let him!

I breed my own live feeders for my lizards and have been tempted to see what he would do if offered any. Would a hamster be ok eating a little cockroach or cricket?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I breed my own live feeders for my lizards and have been tempted to see what he would do if offered any. Would a hamster be ok eating a little cockroach or cricket?


 
Only thing that'd concern me would be giving them a bug that could bite - if they were daft enough to pouch it. 
Other than than that can't see it doing any harm. Some do enjoy crunching down on wiggly food !


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Myth said:


> Only thing that'd concern me would be giving them a bug that could bite - if they were daft enough to pouch it.
> Other than than that can't see it doing any harm. Some do enjoy crunching down on wiggly food !


I don't think he would pouch it to be honest, as soon as he sees a meal worm wiggling he pounces on it and just eats it there and then! I expect it would be the same for any other live wiggly food!...Strange things aren't they!
I might give it a go later!


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

My hamsters have a whole range of food, the other day I gave my 2 a whole hard boiled egg each and I could not stop laughing at this hard boiled egg rolling away followed by a hamster :lol2: but lets just say they slept well :lol2:

Dog biscuits are a favourite with Icarus and live meal worms a favourite with Doodles, aslong as there is varieties in their diet you will have very happy hammies :2thumb:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lots of interesting things there. Mine love waxworms. :2thumb:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I was 4 when I had my first hamster.. You can imagine what I gave her as treats. Weetos, crisps, cake, fruit, veg, cheese, meat, pasta... Pretty much if she smelled food or heard food being opened she would be there asking.
She lived until the day before his 5th birthday. 

My current one however: Bran flakes, apple, hamster treats, carrot, celery... Not going to be giving him unhealthy stuff xD


----------

